# gta 3 unhandled exception



## robertvw (Feb 29, 2004)

i have read all the other posts about unhandled exceptions for GTA 3, and i followed all the suggestions, and it still don't load my saved games...i updated my driver (Intel 82845G), got the latest version of directx (9.0), and downloaded the patch, but when i tried to install it i was told that i already have a more recent service pack installed...the game worked fine when i started it, but after i quit and tried to load my saved game, it froze and i got the message "unhandled exception: c0000005 At Address: 005454d4"...i'm running windows xp on a pentium 4 1.7 ghz...everything else works fine, but it sucks if i can't load my saved games, otherwise i'll have to quit my job in order to finish the game without saving and reloading...any and all help will be greatly appreciated.

to the extreme i rock a mic like a vandal,
Robert Van Winkle


----------



## robertvw (Feb 29, 2004)

i found this link in one of the threads, and it now allows me to load my saved games...anyone else with the same porblem download this file, install it, and voila!...it works!

http://www.magenheimer.com/gta3help/gta3savegamefix.exe

to the extreme i rock a mic like a vandal,
Robert Van Winkle


----------



## Pengu (Jan 27, 2004)

look here

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=118751&highlight=gta3


----------

